# Mt. Lemon HDR with Sony NEX 6



## vipgraphx (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got back from a weekend getaway at Mt. Lemon. Took the Nex 6  for a test run and here are some shots. 

Cabin we stated in. 



cabin 2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Nice Textures couldn't resist



chair at cabin by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


Radio Flyer in the early morning. 




radio flyer by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

A creek across from where we stayed




creek mt lemon by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

A path we took. I liked how there was light on both sides of the trees and a little gloomy in the middle.




mt lemmon trails A by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


The Cabin across from ours.




cabin 3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice!

I really love #2. 

It's been a while since I've seen Mt Lemon&#8230;probably 4-5 years ago during Octoberfest at the Ski Lodge.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the restrained treatment, with just enough to give each image a particular feel.   These are all successful images.   The rocky path through the firs is my favorite.


----------



## snipe523 (Dec 15, 2013)

I like these. There is something about the radio flyer one that I really like. I think that's my favorite of the set.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 16, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> Nice!
> 
> I really love #2.
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen Mt Lemon&#8230;probably 4-5 years ago during Octoberfest at the Ski Lodge.



Yeah we go every year when it snows. Great place to go just about 50 min drive to the top from my home.



The Barbarian said:


> I like the restrained treatment, with just enough to give each image a particular feel.   These are all successful images.   The rocky path through the firs is my favorite.



Thanks, I have not being doing HDR lately and was not sure how I would process these. The sony nex 6 is pretty good but it is a lot slower camera to work with. 



snipe523 said:


> I like these. There is something about the radio flyer one that I really like. I think that's my favorite of the set.



Yeah its one of mine as well. When I woke up and when outside, I looked at it and thought to myself this would make a great picture.


----------



## Usul (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool. Looks like screenshots of a computer game. Something fantasy Gothic for example.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Dec 16, 2013)

Second is my fav, love how you managed to get the detail out of all the wood


----------



## EOV (Dec 16, 2013)

I really like number 2 as well, especially the colors. The one with the wagon is great too. Great work.


----------

